# Please read this - no matter where you live



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

https://news.yahoo.com/florida-tops-nation-covid-cases-151309966.html

" Florida's rural Big Bend, where as of last week *just 23.9% of residents were fully vaccinated*"

I urge you to read the entire piece. If we are going to be rid of Covid and the variants anytime soon, we must convince those who are not vaccinated to do so. If not for themselves, then for their family, for the children who are too young, for an older relative. The vaccine is free now, but may not be after the first of next year. So many have no family doctor, no insurance, and no access to a clinic. Do no let the misinformation stop you from your 'best' life. Research for yourself and trust the statistics that show that the more people who are vaccinated, the fewer illnesses and hospitalizations. Please!

Death is irreversible.

excerpt -

The county's numbers are on par with those of last summer, before vaccines were available.

Edna Roberts, 42, of Blountstown, was one of those infected before. Last week, she again tested positive for COVID-19. This time she and her whole family fell ill. She said they're all having trouble breathing, and it "knocked" her out.

"I feel terrible because I do think I gave it to my mom," Roberts said by phone, her voice raspy and breathless. "The elderly are so vulnerable. It's really hard to know that I possibly gave it to my mom."

Her mom has chronic health problems and on Thursday remained hospitalized but Roberts said the unvaccinated woman is expected to be "fine." Only about 58% of seniors in Calhoun and 63% in Liberty were fully vaccinated as of last week.


----------



## sztain (Feb 24, 2015)

The problem is that it has become a political issue. As long as people believe it is better to become ill than to get a one second pinch we will all have this virus around for many years to come.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

We still have people here in Oz demonstrating about injecting "poison", etc. and they are doing this in a City that is in lock down and they are demonstrating WITHOUT wearing masks and are throwing things at Police Officers who are risking their own health trying to quell the uprising. I am so disgusted and ashamed of my fellow Ozzies - honestly these people walk amongst us, rob the rest of us of oxygen and worst of all they breed another generation of the same type!!!!
Get a grip people - just get vaccinated and we can all relax!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

we are both vaccinated and still stay home and away from others, as much as possible. I fail to understand those who fight against the shots.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

If it weren’t for collateral damage, I’d wish for a higher mortality rate. I am so tired of science deniers and conspiracy theorists. If you can’t take the vaccine for medical or religious reasons, ok. But if you refuse because it contains a tracking chip or you don’t know what is in it you are crazy! Do you know what is in Coke or hot dogs? No but most of you ingest them anyway. You’ve had 5 months to research what is in it and how it works.


----------



## Sunflower6 (Mar 27, 2017)

I am hopeful that once it gets full approval, many on the fence eill get vaccinated but there will still be those anti-vaxxers out there


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

sztain said:


> The problem is that it has become a political issue. As long as people believe it is better to become ill than to get a one second pinch we will all have this virus around for many years to come.


'Normal' people are not the ones politicizing this issue. So many important issues are being attacked with misinformation but this issue is a health issue that we have not faced in 100 years. We have so many more resources now and we should not waste them.

I'm vaccinated and 2020 was a year of staying away and staying inside except for grocery shopping and necessary visits. This week, I had a house guest and ate lunch out two times. Both times, we ate outside in the FL heat and away from other tables. It wasn't a sacrifice, it was a privilege to be able to visit and not worry about those around us. Better safe than sorry.

In light of FL's current surge, I'm back to mask wearing. Better a mask than a shroud.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Maybe, if the FDA gives them an approval, things will change. During the emergency they cleared the vaccines for emergency use only so some of the anti vaxxers won't take it because it is "experimental ".

And maybe, when pigs fly, our leadership will wrap their heads around this, and urge their followers to get vaccinated.

If it had not been politicized right from the beginning, with different leaders, it would be gone! I'm ashamed of all our elected officials...but we voted them in.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I was at Rite Aid this morning to pick up a prescription. I noticed a group of about 15 young people (not all together) waiting in line at the vaccine window. They were all there to get vaccinated. Maybe there is hope after all.


----------



## mmpaladino (Feb 22, 2015)

What do you do when you have a 53 year old daughter and her family of a husband, three 20 year old children, a girlfriend, a baby and no one is vaccinated. My daughter and 2 of the children work in a hospital too. Discussions turns to arguments. I do not approach the subject anymore. I missed Christmas and Thanksgiving with them in 2020 and will do the same in 2021 if cases and deaths are high.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

There's no talking to the naysayers on the vaccine....maybe after many deaths from the unvaccinated & them hearing it on the news it will change some minds....

It's also been said health insurance rates could go up for those folks too...esp if they get the virus & land in the hospital. I say good for the insurance companies.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

mmpaladino said:


> What do you do when you have a 53 year old daughter and her family of a husband, three 20 year old children, a girlfriend, a baby and no one is vaccinated. My daughter and 2 of the children work in a hospital too. Discussions turns to arguments. I do not approach the subject anymore. I missed Christmas and Thanksgiving with them in 2020 and will do the same in 2021 if cases and deaths are high.


There's not much you can do....except pray your daughter & her children's employer make them get the vaccine or get fired....a lot of the hospitals are doing that now & just makes it safe for all.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

klrober said:


> There's not much you can do....except pray your daughter & her children's employer make them get the vaccine or get fired....a lot of the hospitals are doing that now & just makes it safe for all.


My brother's stepdaughter is an ICU nurse and refuses to be vaccinated. She has a 15 year old daughter that wants the vaccine but mother won't let her.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Tonight on NBC news I saw a story about how they may start recommending older, immuno-compromised, fully vaccinated people get booster shots at some point because the vaccination may lose effectiveness after a few months.

Then I read in the NY Times and other places that the Biden administration thinks that some people will need booster shots because the vaccination is less effective after 6 months. Apparently, Israel is already offering the third dose to people with weakened immune systems. (links below)

But my question is this: if the vaccine is less effective after a few months, wouldn't EVERYBODY need a booster shot, not just "some" people?

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/23/us/covid-vaccine-boosters.html

https://www.vox.com/2021/7/24/22591591/covid-vaccine-booster-shots-immunocompromised-older-americans


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

Susie2016 said:


> Tonight on NBC news I saw a story about how they may start recommending older, immuno-compromised, fully vaccinated people get booster shots at some point because the vaccination may lose effectiveness after a few months.
> 
> Then I read in the NY Times and other places that the Biden administration thinks that some people will need booster shots because the vaccination is less effective after 6 months. Apparently, Israel is already offering the third dose to people with weakened immune systems. (links below)
> 
> ...


That makes a lot of sense to me - I thought everyone was going to get a booster - we've been hearing this since they first started rolling out the vaccine!!!! I'm sure Australia is already ordering vaccine in preparation for the booster roll-out for all who have had the initial shots.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

By December the FDA will give full approval of the vaccines which FDA has permitted for emergency use.
When that happens the anti-vaccine crowd will no longer have an excuse that they don't want to be guinea pigs. I heard a man on the news say he would choose getting the virus again over getting vaccinated!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I've vaccinated, don't go out in public places unless absolutely have to and wear a mask, no touching anything.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

yona said:


> I've vaccinated, don't go out in public places unless absolutely have to and wear a mask, no touching anything.


Me too - had two doses and still distancing and wearing masks.

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

All I can do is shake my head in unbelieve and disgust at those who get together to protest ! Completely selfish and irresponsible, but most probably they are the first ones demanding best healthcare when they fall ill from this dreaded virus ! Yes ... they walk among us ! Ose


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Another thing to think about is this:

I have read in several sources that the Spanish Flu, which killed between 20 to 50 million people worldwide between 1918--1920, stuck around. Some virus experts say it never really went away----it mutated down into the regular seasonal flu we see today. (Link below.)

However, the COVID virus seems to have mutated into a WORSE form, the Delta variant. Therefore, I am hoping all our vaccinations last for a long time and then we are all allowed to get booster shots.

https://www.history.com/news/1918-flu-pandemic-never-ended


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Susie2016 said:


> Another thing to think about is this:
> 
> I have read in several sources that the Spanish Flu, which killed between 20 to 50 million people worldwide between 1918--1920, stuck around. Some virus experts say it never really went away----it mutated down into the regular seasonal flu we see today. (Link below.)
> 
> ...


You are most likely right - this virus is here to stay, and we're going to have to learn to live with it. Vaccination is going to be our only protection with as many booster shots as it takes.

There will be some people who are naturally immune to covid - but even they don't know who they are yet. I don't think it's safe for anyone to assume they will not get it. Mass gatherings in the face of such a threat make me cringe too.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Protesters in Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane rallied to complain about Covid restrictions, how stupid are these people?


----------



## LCCoon (Jul 26, 2018)

The shot is not a vaccination. It is like the "flu shot" that is offered every year. The "Covid 19" is a virus. It will be with us forever, just like the common cold. There will be no cure. People will have to take care to be as healthy as possible.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

mmpaladino said:


> What do you do when you have a 53 year old daughter and her family of a husband, three 20 year old children, a girlfriend, a baby and no one is vaccinated. My daughter and 2 of the children work in a hospital too. Discussions turns to arguments. I do not approach the subject anymore. I missed Christmas and Thanksgiving with them in 2020 and will do the same in 2021 if cases and deaths are high.


In the same boat! I have ceased talking to my daughter about it because she knows everything and we just finish up arguing with each other. She is a teacher and therefore works with classrooms full of teenaged girls who could infect her 20 times a day. Worst of all, she has talked her two teenagers out of having the vax too. :sm14:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Stories all over the country now of people needlessly dying because of worry about vaccine side effects, as if they are more to be feared than suffocating with destroyed lungs from Covid. All these new cases and deaths show us that vaccines do indeed work. The overwhelming majority of cases are from unvaccinated people. For the “break through” cases of vaccinated people, which are very rare, there have been almost no severe cases resulting in death. Please, if you haven’t been vaccinated, don’t wait any longer. Remember that the biggest number of unvaccinated people are children, and until the pandemic stops spreading and mutating they will be at risk.


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

London Girl said:


> In the same boat! I have ceased talking to my daughter about it because she knows everything and we just finish up arguing with each other. She is a teacher and therefore works with classrooms full of teenaged girls who could infect her 20 times a day. Worst of all, she has talked her two teenagers out of having the vax too. :sm14:


Your daughter sounds just like mine who is 41 years of age, is a mother to a 3.5 year old boy (my gorgeous grandson) and when me and my husband have broached the subject of the virus and getting vaccinated it ends with us all arguing, because she's another know-it-all. I shall have to remind my daughter (don't know why I haven't thought of it before) that she is healthy today because of the vaccinations she had yester year, the ones I used to take her to have and the ones she has been taking her son to have at different ages these past 3 years. In fact he had to have two pre-nursery jabs earlier this year. Where do these anti-vaxxers think we would be today with the likes of Polio, Diphtheria, Whooping Cough and Measles, to name but a few, if it wasn't for vaccinations. Good luck with yours.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

I agree totally! Thankfully, our family, kids, grands, and in-laws have all been vaccinated… that’s a real relief. We’ve been able to visit and have family meals, together. However, COVID infection rates (and deaths) are rising again here in Texas, vaccination rates are stagnate, and I’m
wearing my mask whenever I go out. You can’t cure stupid, so you have to guard yourself against it!????????‍♀


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

I think we all have anti-vaxxers/protesters of all age groups around the World but none more so than the young (apologies if I am wrong) and I say this because during the past week/two on our News we have had two young men being interviewed from their hospital beds who got the virus. The first one was a fit and healthy 28 year old male who was on a ventilator and he wasn't exactly anti-vaccination he just thought (I suppose because of much that has been reported this past year about those who have had the virus and even died from it i.e. elderly, obese or those with underlying health problems) that it wouldn't affect him and now he knows differently and recommended others to get vaccinated. Then a couple of nights ago they interviewed another young man from his hospital bed who wasn't on a ventilator but got the virus and was coughing up blood, so he also now recommends people get the vaccination. A pity some people wait until something happens rather than listen to the scientists and medical advisers. If it wasn't for vaccinations imagine the diseases etc., that would still be rife around the world without them.


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

Susie2016 said:


> Tonight on NBC news I saw a story about how they may start recommending older, immuno-compromised, fully vaccinated people get booster shots at some point because the vaccination may lose effectiveness after a few months.
> 
> Then I read in the NY Times and other places that the Biden administration thinks that some people will need booster shots because the vaccination is less effective after 6 months. Apparently, Israel is already offering the third dose to people with weakened immune systems. (links below)
> 
> ...


The vaccine is less effective from day 1 in people on immunosuppressants and in the elderly. The older we are, the harder it is to mount an immune response - to anything. (This is also why younger adults tended to experience worse side effects, on average.) The current covid vaccines are also proving slightly less effective against variants. Hence the thinking that it may be helpful for a second booster shot (i.e., third dose of COVID vaccine) in these groups to help protect them. This is science at its best-continuing to study the virus and how best to prevent serious infections. As a nurse, I'm sure you've seen lots of examples where we learn over time the best ways to treat and better still prevent illness and our recommendations reflect this.


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

no1girl said:


> we are both vaccinated and still stay home and away from others, as much as possible. I fail to understand those who fight against the shots.


We, and many of our vaccinated friends, are also avoiding gatherings and mask up whenever we go into stores or any indoor place because we found that many of the unvaccinated are not wearing masks, regardless of the directives. So, they refuse vaccinations and refuse to wear masks! This as we watch the Delta variant causing a rise in cases and most of the deaths among the unvaccinated.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> If it weren't for collateral damage, I'd wish for a higher mortality rate. I am so tired of science deniers and conspiracy theorists. If you can't take the vaccine for medical or religious reasons, ok. But if you refuse because it contains a tracking chip or you don't know what is in it you are crazy! Do you know what is in Coke or hot dogs? No but most of you ingest them anyway. You've had 5 months to research what is in it and how it works.


Good answer!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

mmpaladino said:


> What do you do when you have a 53 year old daughter and her family of a husband, three 20 year old children, a girlfriend, a baby and no one is vaccinated. My daughter and 2 of the children work in a hospital too. Discussions turns to arguments. I do not approach the subject anymore. I missed Christmas and Thanksgiving with them in 2020 and will do the same in 2021 if cases and deaths are high.


I can't believe working in a hospital and not being vaccinated! That's crazy. Don't they see all these people dieing? I don't get it.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Londonlady said:


> Your daughter sounds just like mine who is 41 years of age, is a mother to a 3.5 year old boy (my gorgeous grandson) and when me and my husband have broached the subject of the virus and getting vaccinated it ends with us all arguing, because she's another know-it-all. I shall have to remind my daughter (don't know why I haven't thought of it before) that she is healthy today because of the vaccinations she had yester year, the ones I used to take her to have and the ones she has been taking her son to have at different ages these past 3 years. In fact he had to have two pre-nursery jabs earlier this year. Where do these anti-vaxxers think we would be today with the likes of Polio, Diphtheria, Whooping Cough and Measles, to name but a few, if it wasn't for vaccinations. Good luck with yours.


Exactly!!


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

With all that we've learned it is so
hard to believe that everyone is not
getting vaccinated. Especially with 
the Delta strain. I just cannot 
understand the logic, or, should
I say, lack thereof.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Lynjoywal said:


> We still have people here in Oz demonstrating about injecting "poison", etc. and they are doing this in a City that is in lock down and they are demonstrating WITHOUT wearing masks and are throwing things at Police Officers who are risking their own health trying to quell the uprising. I am so disgusted and ashamed of my fellow Ozzies - honestly these people walk amongst us, rob the rest of us of oxygen and worst of all they breed another generation of the same type!!!!
> Get a grip people - just get vaccinated and we can all relax!


Yes that was Sydney yesterday, just a lot of fools and idiots. I am sully vaccinated and I have to stay at home and only go out for the essentials and to Dr's appointments and these demonstrators are going on like this. They had no masks and were abusing the Police and punching the Police horses and everything. It is disgusting and I am ashamed to think that they are here living amongst us.


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

rasputin said:


> I can't believe working in a hospital and not being vaccinated! That's crazy. Don't they see all these people dieing? I don't get it.


Many hospitals are now requiring all employees to be vaccinated or else lose their jobs.


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

Morningstar2 said:


> Many hospitals are now requiring all employees to be vaccinated or else lose their jobs.


I think the same is happening here in regards to Care Workers and according to the news we may have some sort of Covid passport by the end of September before anyone can enter a Pub, Club or Restaurant. Bearing in mind that all the easing of lockdown measures were lifted last Monday in England and end of September is still two months away and many are going to Pubs, Clubs and Restaurants, I dread to think of the damage that could be done in the meantime if people stop wearing masks, distancing and getting vaccinated.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

As long as the vaccine is politicized and their freedom is more important that another person's life, the virus and all its variants will continue to spread and infect.

It is unforgivable that those who are of this mindset are hurting our medical professionals and other vulnerable people.


----------



## nsmith (Dec 30, 2017)

These discussions I keep hearing are pointless & misinformed to people who have gotten vaccinated but still stay in lockdown or masked whether double or triple masked. Do you believe vaccine works? We assume you do you got vaccinated this shields you from covid, lockdowns + isolation or masks you can forget about anymore your 93 - 97% immune + the moderna vaccine has proven effective against delta variant & all present day mutations. As for youngsters & children they are less likely to contract than any other age group + do not shed the virus. All I'm saying after the second shot about 2 weeks later your free to move about & join society again my point is STOP living in Fear after the vaccine " IT WORKS!"
Have a pleasant & fruitful day


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

One of my daughters (age 42) is one of the ones who is not vaccinated. I'm not pleased, especially since her reasoning is faulty and due to the misinformation going around of the "danger". I've tried telling her that thanks to past vaccinations (i.e. polio, small pox, diptheria) that were required so she could attend school and PREVENTED her from getting any of those diseases and that the COVID vaccine is the same preventative shot but she and her SO won't listen. Unfortunately, she is the daughter who lives closest to me and I've avoided visiting because although I had my shots as soon as I could, I am still among those who are susceptible.

Then, I've also heard from older folks, who are otherwise fairly intelligent that: (1) the government is putting microchips in the vaccine to keep track of us and (2) the vaccine causes sterility in the young (this one from a retired engineer). Really? I mean, come on folks.

I love these folks, but think them all misinformed.


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

nsmith said:


> These discussions I keep hearing are pointless & misinformed to people who have gotten vaccinated but still stay in lockdown or masked whether double or triple masked. Do you believe vaccine works? We assume you do you got vaccinated this shields you from covid, lockdowns + isolation or masks you can forget about anymore your 93 - 97% immune + the moderna vaccine has proven effective against delta variant & all present day mutations. As for youngsters & children they are less likely to contract than any other age group + do not shed the virus. All I'm saying after the second shot about 2 weeks later your free to move about & join society again my point is STOP living in Fear after the vaccine " IT WORKS!"
> Have a pleasant & fruitful day


I can answer that for you. The vaccine, which I've had and wish everyone would get, is not 100% effective. With all those unvaccinated people going about without masks, the vaccinated can still get a mild form of the virus. For older folks and those with underlying conditions, that "mild form" of the virus could cause great suffering. This is not just my opinion. Check the real science on the subject.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There are universities here that are telling students either show proof of vaccination or proof that you have an acceptable health or religious exemption, or you will be disenrolled from school. They haven't done the same for professional staff, probably because of the wording of contracts. I do not doubt that there is a lot of work going on to try to get all employees at the universities vaccinated if they want to keep their jobs.



Morningstar2 said:


> Many hospitals are now requiring all employees to be vaccinated or else lose their jobs.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

The vaccine is not 100% effective. DH and I are vaccinated but still wear masks when we interact with others in public. At home with friends and family we know are fully vaccinated, we are back to pre Covid normal. But I am still not hugging or air kissing anybody except DH. I don't know whether either of us is in that 3% to 10% who are at risk. I am happy being alive and will do whatever I can to continue.


nsmith said:


> These discussions I keep hearing are pointless & misinformed to people who have gotten vaccinated but still stay in lockdown or masked whether double or triple masked. Do you believe vaccine works? We assume you do you got vaccinated this shields you from covid, lockdowns + isolation or masks you can forget about anymore your 93 - 97% immune + the moderna vaccine has proven effective against delta variant & all present day mutations. As for youngsters & children they are less likely to contract than any other age group + do not shed the virus. All I'm saying after the second shot about 2 weeks later your free to move about & join society again my point is STOP living in Fear after the vaccine " IT WORKS!"
> Have a pleasant & fruitful day


----------



## LCCoon (Jul 26, 2018)

Average age of the people who are dying with covid or from covid is 80 years of age.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

It is heartening to see so many positive responses and the true concern we have for family and friends. There is hope. 

When I started this thread, a discussion was the object. If we can only change a few people and convince them that science is real and it works to benefit us in many ways, we will have succeeded in our small corner. The very fact that mask wearing prevented many 'regular' flu cases last year should convince some. 

Lastly, this is not political unless we make it so. It is a health crisis with an answer. Those with the foil hats will learn one way or the other. Thanks to all who are participating in this important topic.


----------



## LCCoon (Jul 26, 2018)

"Vaccination is a barbarous practice and one of the most fatal of all the delusions current in our time. Conscientious objectors to vaccination should stand alone, if need be, against the whole world, in defense of their conviction." ~ Mahatma Gandhi
Everyone has an opinion.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

LCCoon said:


> Average age of the people who are dying with covid or from covid is 80 years of age.


That is true overall, but since December, and the start of vaccinations, the middle age and younger unvaccinated make up more hospitalizations and deaths than the elderly. Other health issues also affect the older population, and their immune system. 
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2021/06/10/us/covid-death-patterns.html


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

We are not talking enough about the long term debilitating effects of even mild COVID too. Leading academic centers are setting up Long Covid clinics to better study and address the spectrum of consequences some people are left to live with including weakness, exhaustion, brain fog, exercise intolerance, urinary tract issues, gut issues, etc. Unclear whether this is the result of the virus or related to inadequate oxygen levels experienced as a result of having COVID.


----------



## nsmith (Dec 30, 2017)

Again I'm saying this chip thing is a LIE! sounds something a kid would make up hooked on video games & star wars. Besides all on here are smarter than that be serious & use common sense. As for continuing the SELF isolation & lockdown ask yourself 1 important question if your acting this way Why did you get the vaccine in the first place. Also there are NO vaccines that make you 100% immune, Last 10 years of my career I worked in the medical field & No vaccination is 100% effective; what I like about these vaccines is they also supercharge your Immune system, many believe that this will have a multi protection to many ailments 
God Bless Everyone


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Well, I'm sorry to hear this, but not surprised.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I guess I'm missing something here because anyone who has taken Sophomore Biology in High School knows that viruses mutate faster than guppies have babies so why would you think if everybody was vaccinated that it would kill the virus? There will always be another mutation and you will always need another booster better yet why not force Big Pharma to find a medication that will treat this bug and know that you may get sick but there is stuff out there that will get you over it. There are treatments out there now but because it makes big pharma more money with these vaccines than it does making a drug that the patent has ran out on so Ivermectin is not used much in the US however it is over seas with success.


----------



## redcable (Jun 2, 2015)

Fortunately, Your opinion is not one that makes others get vaccinated. Over 6,000 people have died in US after they got the so- called vaccine and more that haven't been counted yet. Many more have been seriously injured from it and will probably have problems their whole lives. I have not been vaccinated and I do not go out much in public. When I go out , I try to remember to take liquid vitamin D3 that morning so I do not get sick. I may already have had covid last year in May after someone sprayed droplets on me after they sneezed. I was sick for a couple of days. but have not been tested for antibodies. I am very prone to get blood clots and the shot might cause me to die or have a stroke with lasting consequences. I also have the right to decide if I want a shot that changes my bodies immune system. Why would I want the shot when I probably have antibodies from having covid already?
These shots are not FDA certified and it is up to me to make the decision about the shot. These are not like flu shots, which I usually get every year. These are much different. The vaccine does not prevent anyone from getting covid or dying with covid. I do wear a mask 
in areas where it is required and I am not sneezing or coughing . There are many reasons people do not so-called vaccinate for covid, and it is not stupidity.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

THANK YOU for posting this. I totally agree with you. :sm01:


----------



## nsmith (Dec 30, 2017)

Ridiculous simply Ridiculous I am not on here Demanding everyone get vaccinated that wasn't my intent just stating for the many Karen's out there wearing a mask doesn't make sense 2 weeks after Vaccination. As for your vaccination statistics that would be applicable to every vaccine known to man. In the USA we live in a country that allows us choice if you choose to not be vaccinated so be it, good for you, your choice. BUT & A BIG BUT! if it wasn't for President Trump & operation Warpped Speed we would be years away from a vaccine at all. This discussion in any form would be mute & that's Worldwide remember pharma has operations worldwide so the developed vaccine here in the states at the speed it was developed & efficacy tested the world like the USA would still be waiting for protection all shut down. Just give that some thought
GOD BLESS Us All


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

redcable said:


> Fortunately, Your opinion is not one that makes others get vaccinated. Over 6,000 people have died in US after they got the so- called vaccine and more that haven't been counted yet. Many more have been seriously injured from it and will probably have problems their whole lives. I have not been vaccinated and I do not go out much in public. When I go out , I try to remember to take liquid vitamin D3 that morning so I do not get sick. I may already have had covid last year in May after someone sprayed droplets on me after they sneezed. I was sick for a couple of days. but have not been tested for antibodies. I am very prone to get blood clots and the shot might cause me to die or have a stroke with lasting consequences. I also have the right to decide if I want a shot that changes my bodies immune system. Why would I want the shot when I probably have antibodies from having covid already?
> These shots are not FDA certified and it is up to me to make the decision about the shot. These are not like flu shots, which I usually get every year. These are much different. I do wear a mask in areas where it is required and I am not sneezing or coughing . There are many reasons people do not so-called vaccinate for covid, and it is not stupidity.


You certainly have a right to your opinion and your choice but I wonder why you think vitamin D3 will keep you from getting sick? D3 is useful in people who do not get enough natural sunlight and it is a boost to your immune system. It helps prevent osteoporosis. Smoking decreases the calcium in your bone also. Have you considered what FDA certified means and what emergency use means? The vaccines ARE tested and continuously tested on thousands of patients before they are even used as an emergency measure. If D3 is to boost your immune system, then the vaccine is to boost it even more so against a bigger threat.

Admittedly, this is an issue that is still ever changing and that is based on the continuous monitoring of statistics and research. The very fact that hospitalizations and deaths had been declining because of the mask-wearing, distancing, and the start of the vaccines should serve as some comfort that we need to have and use every tool we can until this is defeated, or at a much more manageable level.

I too get a flu shot every year. Why? I'm not around many people. I'm healthy. I get good nutrition. The reason I get a flu shot is I feel the it's the best protection I can have is to use that yearly shot to get me through another year without the really bad effects of the common flu in older people. It doesn't cost me anything and millions of people are around to prove that it works.

If you are apprehensive about the vaccine for yourself, then you should be discussing your questions with your doctor. If blood clots, strokes, etc. are a question, then the doctor should explain the risks and give you advice. The vaccine is not mandated and those who choose not to get it will have to assess the risk for themselves. Listen to those you trust with your life, not those who profit from their stand.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

nsmith said:


> Ridiculous simply Ridiculous I am not on here Demanding everyone get vaccinated that wasn't my intent just stating for the many Karen's out there wearing a mask doesn't make sense 2 weeks after Vaccination. As for your vaccination statistics that would be applicable to every vaccine known to man. In the USA we live in a country that allows us choice if you choose to not be vaccinated so be it, good for you, your choice. BUT & A BIG BUT! if it wasn't for President Trump & operation Warpped Speed we would be years away from a vaccine at all. This discussion in any form would be mute & that's Worldwide remember pharma has operations worldwide so the developed vaccine here in the states at the speed it was developed & efficacy tested the world like the USA would still be waiting for protection all shut down. Just give that some thought
> GOD BLESS Us All


Your statement is pure BS. Research on vaccines, whether flu, ebola, aids, etc. are worked on continuously. If DT had sounded the alarm when he first learned how deadly this strain was, and urged mask wearing, distancing and avoiding crowds, many more lives would have been spared. 
Trump's comments and actions. https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2020/09/politics/coronavirus-trump-woodward-timeline/

"The Atlanta-based CDC, America's preeminent disease fighting agency, provides public health assistance to nations around the world and works with them to help stop outbreaks of contagious diseases from spreading globally. It has worked in China for 30 years.

The CDC's China headcount has shrunk to around 14 staffers, -*down from approximately 47 people since President Donald Trump took office in January 2017,* the documents show. The four people, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said the losses included epidemiologists and other health professionals." https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-china-cdc-exclusiv/exclusive-u-s-slashed-cdc-staff-inside-china-prior-to-coronavirus-outbreak-idUSKBN21C3N5

In addition, there was little or no preparation for supplies in government hands. Hospitals and first-responders went begging for PPEs. Remember that?

My final thought on all of this is that Donald J. Trump still has the 'pulpit' to tell people that the virus is and was real, and how they can still beat this. He can dispel the 'theories' and misinformation--and yet he doesn't. He received excellent tax-payer paid care that none of us will ever get. He and his family got their vaccines on the way out of the White House, and he has never publicly said "follow my lead". He was a failure and thousands have died because of his lack of compassion for other human beings.

While scientists were working around the clock to find a vaccine that would work, Trump was recommending the ingestion of bleach, muting his health advisors, and hosting spreader events. Do not attempt to white wash this or the other mistakes he made in the four years, that have cost lives, jobs, and our standing in the world.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

LCCoon said:


> The shot is not a vaccination. It is like the "flu shot" that is offered every year. The "Covid 19" is a virus. It will be with us forever, just like the common cold. There will be no cure. People will have to take care to be as healthy as possible.


Really? You should quickly notify the medical folks since they don't know this.....


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

A businessman of our acquaintance, only a year older than our daughter, was infected before he had a chance to be vaccinated. He earned his living as a financial analyst and was brilliant at it. He is recovered enough that he was able to be vaccinated starting early this month and should be fully vaccinated by now. He was able to work from home. But he has suffered brain fog to some degree. He didn't realize it, but when I mentioned it to him last month I asked him to have his wife monitor him. She is an elementary school teacher and a wonderful life partner who will help him get back as much as possible of his brilliance. He was still having shortness of breath after two months of testing negative. I hope the respiratory damage and brain fog are not permanent.

This is a dreadful illness on many levels. I cannot understand these intractable people who don't recognize the dangers and leap at the chance to take a preventive measure that has been proving itself for months with millions of people.


Subar said:


> We are not talking enough about the long term debilitating effects of even mild COVID too. Leading academic centers are setting up Long Covid clinics to better study and address the spectrum of consequences some people are left to live with including weakness, exhaustion, brain fog, exercise intolerance, urinary tract issues, gut issues, etc. Unclear whether this is the result of the virus or related to inadequate oxygen levels experienced as a result of having COVID.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I got the vaccine, yet still mask in crowded situations where social distancing isn’t possible, not because I am paranoid or don’t believe the vaccines work, but because with masks, social distancing, being more aware of what I touch, I had NO respiratory illnesses of any kind in a year and a half, most of that time pre vaccine. That is a record in my life time. Now I’ve slacked off some during the heatwaves of this summer, but still wear a mask part time when out. As the weather gets cooler, more people will be indoors and respiratory infections of all sorts will increase, so will my mask wearing. Covid is not the only respiratory illness I wish to avoid. I also take flu and pneumonia shots when appropriate. I have asthma and difficulty breathing is not fun, no matter what the cause. There are numerous reasons for masking and avoiding crowds other than Covid paranoia. And I haven’t even gotten to pollen, dust or environmental irritants like smoke yet, masks help with all of these.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Your body your choice. In my opinion it would be a sensible step for you to be tested for antibodies as well as for whether you are a carrier. By guess and by gosh are not answers with as serious a virus as this one. Maybe have antibodies? Might have had Covid?

Please do not underestimate stupidity as a reason not to be vaccinated, though.


redcable said:


> Fortunately, Your opinion is not one that makes others get vaccinated. Over 6,000 people have died in US after they got the so- called vaccine and more that haven't been counted yet. Many more have been seriously injured from it and will probably have problems their whole lives. I have not been vaccinated and I do not go out much in public. When I go out , I try to remember to take liquid vitamin D3 that morning so I do not get sick. I may already have had covid last year in May after someone sprayed droplets on me after they sneezed. I was sick for a couple of days. but have not been tested for antibodies. I am very prone to get blood clots and the shot might cause me to die or have a stroke with lasting consequences. I also have the right to decide if I want a shot that changes my bodies immune system. Why would I want the shot when I probably have antibodies from having covid already?
> These shots are not FDA certified and it is up to me to make the decision about the shot. These are not like flu shots, which I usually get every year. These are much different. The vaccine does not prevent anyone from getting covid or dying with covid. I do wear a mask
> in areas where it is required and I am not sneezing or coughing . There are many reasons people do not so-called vaccinate for covid, and it is not stupidity.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> The vaccine is not 100% effective. DH and I are vaccinated but still wear masks when we interact with others in public. At home with friends and family we know are fully vaccinated, we are back to pre Covid normal. But I am still not hugging or air kissing anybody except DH. I don't know whether either of us is in that 3% to 10% who are at risk. I am happy being alive and will do whatever I can to continue.


These steps are also our operating procedures, small prices to pay for a better chance of survival.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

the virus and the vaccines continue to be a learning experience for all the experts and more information is gathered. Trust the experts because they are doing the best they can, trust science. DO NOT TRUSt Facebook or Twitter or Instgram, etc. Any fool can post there and immediately becomes an "expert". Doesn't anybody think to check the source of the information being broadcast? Just because it's online, doesn't mean it's true. People, show some effort and track the sources of the stuff you're reading or hearing.


----------



## GrammyLinda2010 (Jul 22, 2017)

Just get the damn shot already. We were scheduled for tues. to get the shot, got sick on Sat. (after staying home, except for Dr.s visits), and me going to the grocery store. I was sick for 3 days. DH sick for a week, went to hospital, three days later on vent. 2 1/2 weeks later dead. He was high risk, and we tried to get him a shot earlier, but they were not available.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

LCCoon said:


> The shot is not a vaccination. It is like the "flu shot" that is offered every year. The "Covid 19" is a virus. It will be with us forever, just like the common cold. There will be no cure. People will have to take care to be as healthy as possible.


What do you consider a vaccine? By definition a vaccine is a substance used to get your immune system to recognize and mount a defense against a pathogen. Yes, Covid is a virus and yes, it mutates. Because of this we will probably have to have periodic "booster" shots much like we have annual flu shots or pneumonia shots every five years. It is unlikely it will ever be eradicated. But if we can reduce the pool of those susceptible we can decrease an individual's risk of "catching" it and even partial immunity can decrease the severity of the illness. And unlike the "common cold" Covid has long term affects in many people. My SO had documented Covid 15 months ago, his sense of taste and smell are still altered and he isn't as sharp mentally as he was. I suspect I had it (but wasn't tested) and my memory is not as good as it was previously. There are more severe sequelae in many people. This has societal ramifications that I don't hear discussed, what happens to a society where an increasing number of people have poor memories or are operating in a "brain fog". What happens to health care costs and availability as an increasing number of people are at greater risk of heart attack or stroke. How do we as a society deal with an increasing number of young people living with permanent lung damage.

Vaccines, social distancing, mask wearing, and being aware of disease transmission are going to be an increasingly important part as part of the healthy lifestyle you advocate.


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

I read stories all the time about people that refused to be vaccinated and got Covid, then decided they were wrong to not get the vaccine. Wake up people!!


----------



## LCCoon (Jul 26, 2018)

I agree. I choose what is injected into my system.


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

jmcret05 said:


> Your statement is pure BS. Research on vaccines, whether flu, ebola, aids, etc. are worked on continuously. If DT had sounded the alarm when he first learned how deadly this strain was, and urged mask wearing, distancing and avoiding crowds, many more lives would have been spared.
> Trump's comments and actions. https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2020/09/politics/coronavirus-trump-woodward-timeline/
> 
> "The Atlanta-based CDC, America's preeminent disease fighting agency, provides public health assistance to nations around the world and works with them to help stop outbreaks of contagious diseases from spreading globally. It has worked in China for 30 years.
> ...


Thank you for defending the truth so eloquently and accurately. If you've only helped one person to think and take the right action, you've just done a great service.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am fully vaccinated but have a son that refuses, he is not allowed in my home, he has 3 small kids and I do not want them here either, he said I am being ridiculous and I said I am being smart. I will continue to look out for myself. When I go out I still wear a mask, otherwise I stay home. 
I hope all these people that don't get the shot, wake up soon

God Bless us all


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

I call it 'thinning the herd' and 'clearing up the gene pool of stupid people'. How many stories have we seen of people who refused to get the vaccine, and are now dying of COVID, and STILL denying the virus isn't 'real'? ::::deep sigh::::


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

It is a fine example of Darwin's Theory.


GrandmaSuzy said:


> I call it 'thinning the herd' and 'clearing up the gene pool of stupid people'. How many stories have we seen of people who refused to get the vaccine, and are now dying of COVID, and STILL denying the virus isn't 'real'? ::::deep sigh::::


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

GrandmaSuzy said:


> I call it 'thinning the herd' and 'clearing up the gene pool of stupid people'. How many stories have we seen of people who refused to get the vaccine, and are now dying of COVID, and STILL denying the virus isn't 'real'? ::::deep sigh::::


Unfortunately the part of the herd that needs thinning are those who are better protected. Those in Congress, and others in leadership positions are not the ones who work in close quarters, or who don't have access to healthcare as readily. The 'leader' of this herd uses his megaphone to urge the 'herd' to deny the truth and join his pity party, including donating to his lifestyle. He is the lead dog for them and all that is left is a 'whiff' when you follow the leader.

If the vaccine deniers are waiting for the perfect, guaranteed, solution, they have a long wait. Two minutes of their time could end months of worry about the person next to you without a mask.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I live in the Florida Panhandle, and I read your comment with such dismay and gloom. Florida is now responsible for 20 percent of the nation's COVID cases. Our local hospital just had to reopen its COVID wing, because so many sick and unvaccinated people are pouring in. 

Meanwhile our governor, Ron DeSantis is "doubling down" on demanding that kids not wear masks when they go back to school. "Our kids have to breathe," he's intoned. Evidently he meant "Our kids have to breathe on ventilators." And/Or he doesn't understand that, in many professions that these kids may follow--if they live, of course--masks are a necessity: medicine, dentistry, carpentry, welding, and on and on. Mr. DeSantis started out as a moderate who seemed to care about Floridians and Florida's delicate ecosystem. Nowadays, he's absolutely lost his mind. He's currently selling tchotchkes that read "How can I drink my beer with a mask on?" Of course, Mr. DeSantis has indeed been vaccinated against COVID--albeit behind closed doors and in secret, but word of course leaked out--and he's made it obvious that he doesn't care what happens to Floridians as our cases once again skyrocket. I'd say "shame on him," but evidently shame is not a quality that he possesses.

I truly wish I did not live here. But my husband hasn't yet retired from his job, which he loves, so I'm stuck here.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Lynjoywal said:


> We still have people here in Oz demonstrating about injecting "poison", etc. and they are doing this in a City that is in lock down and they are demonstrating WITHOUT wearing masks and are throwing things at Police Officers who are risking their own health trying to quell the uprising. I am so disgusted and ashamed of my fellow Ozzies - honestly these people walk amongst us, rob the rest of us of oxygen and worst of all they breed another generation of the same type!!!!
> Get a grip people - just get vaccinated and we can all relax!


A handyman came to our house next week. We've known him for a long time. He smokes much too much and has a permanent cough. He wasn't wearing a mask. (My husband and I have long since gotten both Pfizer vaccinations.) I asked him if he'd been vaccinated for COVID. "I don't know enough about it," he said. I asked him if he'd been vaccinated for polio, smallpox, diphtheria--and for all sorts of things when he was serving in the US Army. "Of course!" he said. "How much did you know about shots for all sorts of tropical diseases?" I asked. "Nothing," he replied. He scratched his head and said, "Maybe I need to think about this some more." "Please do," I said. "If not for you, then for your wife and sons." I hope he gets vaccinated. He's so talented and intelligent, and I hate to think of him becoming severely ill and infecting his family and other people. It breaks my heart.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> If it weren't for collateral damage, I'd wish for a higher mortality rate. I am so tired of science deniers and conspiracy theorists. If you can't take the vaccine for medical or religious reasons, ok. But if you refuse because it contains a tracking chip or you don't know what is in it you are crazy! Do you know what is in Coke or hot dogs? No but most of you ingest them anyway. You've had 5 months to research what is in it and how it works.


Your comment is absolutely brilliant! Thank you so much for it!

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

mattie cat said:


> I was at Rite Aid this morning to pick up a prescription. I noticed a group of about 15 young people (not all together) waiting in line at the vaccine window. They were all there to get vaccinated. Maybe there is hope after all.


Every time I've been to my pharmacy--it's a CVS located inside a Target store--I've seen parents and children there getting vaccinated. I've seen people of all ages getting vaccinated. It really does my heart good. I live in the Florida Panhandle, and our cases of COVID are growing by leaps and bounds. The state of Florida is responsible for 20 percent of all recent COVID cases. It is so discouraging. But those getting vaccinated give me some hope.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Lynjoywal said:


> That makes a lot of sense to me - I thought everyone was going to get a booster - we've been hearing this since they first started rolling out the vaccine!!!! I'm sure Australia is already ordering vaccine in preparation for the booster roll-out for all who have had the initial shots.


As soon as a booster shot comes out, I'll be first in line to get one. I've had both Pfizer vaccinations, and I'll be eager to get the booster, as well.

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Susie2016 said:


> Tonight on NBC news I saw a story about how they may start recommending older, immuno-compromised, fully vaccinated people get booster shots at some point because the vaccination may lose effectiveness after a few months.
> 
> Then I read in the NY Times and other places that the Biden administration thinks that some people will need booster shots because the vaccination is less effective after 6 months. Apparently, Israel is already offering the third dose to people with weakened immune systems. (links below)
> 
> ...


I'm wondering, if, as you mentioned, the "some people" is a result of those who are immunocompromised. One of my husband's work colleagues is immunocompromised and therefore hasn't been able to get COVID vaccinations. She always wears a mask at work, stays at least six feet away from other colleagues, uses a lot of hand sanitizer, and is extremely careful. There may be other people who run into problems with getting a booster shot or vaccine. I'm not an epidemiologist, a doctor, or a scientist, so I definitely don't know. It's just a guess that people with certain medical conditions may not be able to get a booster.

Hazel


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> As soon as a booster shot comes out, I'll be first in line to get one. I've had both Pfizer vaccinations, and I'll be eager to get the booster, as well.
> 
> Hazel


I will be right behind you in line.I had first Moderna in February and second in March. Can't wait for booster.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I'm wondering, if, as you mentioned, the "some people" is a result of those who are immunocompromised. One of my husband's work colleagues is immunocompromised and therefore hasn't been able to get COVID vaccinations. She always wears a mask at work, stays at least six feet away from other colleagues, uses a lot of hand sanitizer, and is extremely careful. There may be other people who run into problems with getting a booster shot or vaccine. I'm not an epidemiologist, a doctor, or a scientist, so I definitely don't know. It's just a guess that people with certain medical conditions may not be able to get a booster.
> 
> Hazel


It seems that a lot depends on your general health condition. Older people, those who are obese, smokers, or with asthma or other chronic problems are always more at risk for viral issues. I don't think anyone knows everything about this and are continuing to learn and improve therapeutics and the vaccines. We should be thankful that we live in a country that offers solutions. It is truly a shame that some try to make this an argument instead of a gift.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I'm wondering, if, as you mentioned, the "some people" is a result of those who are immunocompromised. One of my husband's work colleagues is immunocompromised and therefore hasn't been able to get COVID vaccinations. She always wears a mask at work, stays at least six feet away from other colleagues, uses a lot of hand sanitizer, and is extremely careful. There may be other people who run into problems with getting a booster shot or vaccine. I'm not an epidemiologist, a doctor, or a scientist, so I definitely don't know. It's just a guess that people with certain medical conditions may not be able to get a booster.
> 
> Hazel


It's one of the things that confused people. My grandson is also immunocompromised and has been told to absolutely NOT have either type of vaccine as not only would they not work at all but his chance of having a life threatening reaction are very high. It all depends on why the person is immunocompromised and what medication they currently take.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

GrammyLinda2010 said:


> Just get the damn shot already. We were scheduled for tues. to get the shot, got sick on Sat. (after staying home, except for Dr.s visits), and me going to the grocery store. I was sick for 3 days. DH sick for a week, went to hospital, three days later on vent. 2 1/2 weeks later dead. He was high risk, and we tried to get him a shot earlier, but they were not available.


I'm so sorry. In my state the high risk folks were able to get the shot back in January. Why didn't your state vaccinate the high risk earlier?


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

If some people are afraid of a microchip being injected into them, then I hope they don’t own cell phones! They can track your every move on them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

no1girl said:


> we are both vaccinated and still stay home and away from others, as much as possible. I fail to understand those who fight against the shots.


Ditto.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tobo11 said:


> I'm so sorry. In my state the high risk folks were able to get the shot back in January. Why didn't your state vaccinate the high risk earlier?


You cannot vaccinate those who refuse to be vaccinated. Not yet anyway.

I've come to the conclusion that the unvaccinated who fall ill and die are getting their just deserts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> If it weren't for collateral damage, I'd wish for a higher mortality rate. I am so tired of science deniers and conspiracy theorists. If you can't take the vaccine for medical or religious reasons, ok. But if you refuse because it contains a tracking chip or you don't know what is in it you are crazy! Do you know what is in Coke or hot dogs? No but most of you ingest them anyway. You've had 5 months to research what is in it and how it works.


At age twelve, one of my sisters read a report (in Consumer Reports) about the making of hot dogs. She hasn't eaten one since. I refused to read it. If I haven't yet died from eating hot dogs, baloney, and other mechanically produced 'meats' and still enjoy them, why study their making?

It was a few years after tenth grade biology - the lessons about the inner workings of clams - before I could eat clams on the half shell again. :sm15:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> … *Better a mask than a shroud.*


The shroud will come soon enough. No need to hurry it up!

Besides, what else to do with the boxes of disposable face masks and the dozens of reusable ones? I'll keep using them, until the main stories on newscasts are NOT Covid statistics.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree with whoever mentioned that there has been little discussion of the possibility of lifelong problems as a result of actually having covid. Lung problems, or foggy thinking over a long term is not acceptable when we can do more to prevent it.

You don't have to be a gambler to see that the odds are in your favor if you are vaccinated. Waiting for the FDA to fully approve these vaccine is risking a lot. Some medicines that are on the market as supplements are not FDA approved and people pay a lot for them. The FDA uses an abundance of caution and often years of trials. If you don't question the annual flu shot, you should be just as confident in these vaccines. Millions of people around the world owe their lives to the vaccine.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Remembering an entirely cold free and flu free winter for the first time in our long adult lives, we will be masking when among others during cold and flu season for the rest of our lives whatever the situation is with covid.


Jessica-Jean said:


> The shroud will come soon enough. No need to hurry it up!
> 
> Besides, what else to do with the boxes of disposable face masks and the dozens of reusable ones? I'll keep using them, until the main stories on newscasts are NOT Covid statistics.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Remembering an entirely cold free and flu free winter for the first time in our long adult lives, we will be masking when among others during cold and flu season for the rest of our lives whatever the situation is with covid.


Good idea.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> At age twelve, one of my sisters read a report (in Consumer Reports) about the making of hot dogs. She hasn't eaten one since. I refused to read it. If I haven't yet died from eating hot dogs, baloney, and other mechanically produced 'meats' and still enjoy them, why study their making?
> 
> It was a few years after tenth grade biology - the lessons about the inner workings of clams - before I could eat clams on the half shell again. :sm15:


Guessing I wasn't clear , I was suggesting studying the vaccine not hot dogs. I eat hot dogs, potted meat, devil ham and many more "mystery meats". I just find it curious that people will use that excuse (don't know what is in) and have no second thought about the animal parts and chemicals they ingest in other things.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Think of the vaccine as being a boat in shark-infested waters. Many of those swimming will be chomped. Those in the boats will be safe----unless you're Quint in "Jaws"........LOL!!!!!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Crochetnknit said:


> Maybe, if the FDA gives them an approval, things will change. During the emergency they cleared the vaccines for emergency use only so some of the anti vaxxers won't take it because it is "experimental ".
> 
> And maybe, when pigs fly, our leadership will wrap their heads around this, and urge their followers to get vaccinated.
> 
> If it had not been politicized right from the beginning, with different leaders, it would be gone! I'm ashamed of all our elected officials...but we voted them in.


Yes! I know someone who was born with a heart defect and says he won't get the shot. You just don't know what other people have or are going through.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Susie2016 said:


> Think of the vaccine as being a boat in shark-infested waters. Many of those swimming will be chomped. Those in the boats will be safe----unless you're Quint in "Jaws"........LOL!!!!!


Good analogy! :sm24:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

A member of our family was born with a heart defect serious enough to have had open heart surgery as a child. They got the two shot Moderna on the advice of their cardiologist. Cardiologist said the risk from Covid was substantially more dangerous than the risk from the vaccine.


sandj said:


> Yes! I know someone who was born with a heart defect and says he won't get the shot. You just don't know what other people have or are going through.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

London Girl said:


> In the same boat! I have ceased talking to my daughter about it because she knows everything and we just finish up arguing with each other. She is a teacher and therefore works with classrooms full of teenaged girls who could infect her 20 times a day. Worst of all, she has talked her two teenagers out of having the vax too. :sm14:


Conversely your daughter could be responsible for infecting a classroom of teenage girls. Think about that.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

redcable said:


> Fortunately, Your opinion is not one that makes others get vaccinated. Over 6,000 people have died in US after they got the so- called vaccine and more that haven't been counted yet. Many more have been seriously injured from it and will probably have problems their whole lives. I have not been vaccinated and I do not go out much in public. When I go out , I try to remember to take liquid vitamin D3 that morning so I do not get sick. I may already have had covid last year in May after someone sprayed droplets on me after they sneezed. I was sick for a couple of days. but have not been tested for antibodies. I am very prone to get blood clots and the shot might cause me to die or have a stroke with lasting consequences. I also have the right to decide if I want a shot that changes my bodies immune system. Why would I want the shot when I probably have antibodies from having covid already?
> These shots are not FDA certified and it is up to me to make the decision about the shot. These are not like flu shots, which I usually get every year. These are much different. The vaccine does not prevent anyone from getting covid or dying with covid. I do wear a mask
> in areas where it is required and I am not sneezing or coughing . There are many reasons people do not so-called vaccinate for covid, and it is not stupidity.


The reason definitely is STUPIDITY. You are living proof.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Say we give you the "not stupidity" argument and counter with "People who do not vaccinate to fight a life threatening virus are ignorant and show disregard for other people. They are self centered twits who don't understand science or value life".



redcable said:


> Fortunately, Your opinion is not one that makes others get vaccinated. Over 6,000 people have died in US after they got the so- called vaccine and more that haven't been counted yet. Many more have been seriously injured from it and will probably have problems their whole lives. I have not been vaccinated and I do not go out much in public. When I go out , I try to remember to take liquid vitamin D3 that morning so I do not get sick. I may already have had covid last year in May after someone sprayed droplets on me after they sneezed. I was sick for a couple of days. but have not been tested for antibodies. I am very prone to get blood clots and the shot might cause me to die or have a stroke with lasting consequences. I also have the right to decide if I want a shot that changes my bodies immune system. Why would I want the shot when I probably have antibodies from having covid already?
> These shots are not FDA certified and it is up to me to make the decision about the shot. These are not like flu shots, which I usually get every year. These are much different. The vaccine does not prevent anyone from getting covid or dying with covid. I do wear a mask
> in areas where it is required and I am not sneezing or coughing . There are many reasons people do not so-called vaccinate for covid, and it is not stupidity.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Say we give you the "not stupidity" argument and counter with "People who do not vaccinate to fight a life threatening virus are ignorant and show disregard for other people. They are self centered twits who don't understand science or value life".


That poster is spreading out-and-out lies, especially claiming that thousands have died from the vaccine and that it does not prevent COVID.

I'm astonished that anyone could be that insane. Yet millions are repeating the same BS.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

They are beyond stupid and seem to be deliberate in trying to kill people off. How anybody with two brain cells to rub together can believe this bull pucky boggles the mind. If it were just these ignoramuses killing themselves off, Darwinism wins. The horror is that they kill off innocent people who have serious underlying conditions.

And the ones trying to capitalize on Gen. Powell's being vaccinated yet succumbing to Covid? He had cancer of the white blood cells that fight off infections. Who knows whether having the people with whom he interacted vaccinated might have prevented his becoming infected with Covid.


DGreen said:


> That poster is spreading out-and-out lies, especially claiming that thousands have died from the vaccine and that it does not prevent COVID.
> 
> I'm astonished that anyone could be that insane. Yet millions are repeating the same BS.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> They are beyond stupid and seem to be deliberate in trying to kill people off. How anybody with two brain cells to rub together can believe this bull pucky boggles the mind. If it were just these ignoramuses killing themselves off, Darwinism wins. The horror is that they kill off innocent people who have serious underlying conditions.
> 
> And the ones trying to capitalize on Gen. Powell's being vaccinated yet succumbing to Covid? He had cancer of the white blood cells that fight off infections. Who knows whether having the people with whom he interacted vaccinated might have prevented his becoming infected with Covid.


There is no bottom to the lack decency displayed by the Trump cultists. Colin Powell was an outstanding human being. We could play "what if" into the next century but that fact would not change.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

DGreen said:


> There is no bottom to the lack decency displayed by the Trump cultists. Colin Powell was an outstanding human being. We could play "what if" into the next century but that fact would not change.


Donald Trump wasted no time denigrating Colin Powell just as he did John McCain. He would be fortunate to be one one-thousandth the man that either of those two national treasures were. They lived worthy and honourable lives. He is a leech on humanity.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> Donald Trump wasted no time denigrating Colin Powell just as he did John McCain. He would be fortunate to be one one-thousandth the man that either of those two national treasures were. They lived worthy and honourable lives. *He is a leech on humanity.*


Worse. Leeches do have their uses.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Worse. Leeches do have their uses.


There is no single word that properly classifies that individual.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> There is no single word that properly classifies that individual.


No, but I'm sure some truckers or sailors could spout off a string of words to do the job.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, but I'm sure some truckers or sailors could spout off a string of words to do the job.


I could supply a few, too.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There are a few Yiddish words that are nasty and sound nastier in Yiddish. I imagine the late comedian Jackie Mason knew them all and knew the most appropriate one for the unspeakable monster we are diss-cussing.


DGreen said:


> I could supply a few, too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> There are a few Yiddish words that are nasty and sound nastier in Yiddish. I imagine the late comedian Jackie Mason knew them all and knew the most appropriate one for the unspeakable monster we are diss-cussing.


I'm sure!! :sm24:


----------

